# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Keratosis pilaris

## Musti

Hey!

Heel toevallig kom ik op deze site terecht... vind t wel leuk om eindelijk eens reacties te horen van mensen die ook KP hebben! 

Ik ben enkele jaren geleden naar een professor in Gent geweest en hij heeft mij de ideale crème voor KP aanbevolen, 
nl. van het merk 'AVENE, Akérat, body care cream, keratosis-prone skin'. 

Ik gebruik hem 2x per dag en mijn huid voelt nu heel zacht aan. Echt een aanrader!! Verkrijgbaar bij de apotheek, niet zo goedkoop (19euro) maar je hebt er echt niet veel van nodig.
Deze crème moet ik wel blijven gebruiken want anders komt het weer terug.

Hopelijk heb ik jullie iets verder kunnen helpen!

Groetjes!

----------


## dodo

Musti,

Voor welke kwaal is dat goed??????????????

----------


## Wendy

Wat is Keratosis pilaris? 

Groetjes, Wendy

----------


## DennisKP

Ik zal het zeker proberen

----------


## wernerdegier

ik heb KP al heel lang en ik heb het overal ,ik heb wel eens zalfjes gehad maar die werkte helemaal niet. ik wordt ere soms mee gepest dus kan iemand wat goepkoops verzinnen?


werner de gier ,13 jaar

----------


## jakke

Ben toevallig op deze site terecht gekomen omdat ik op google meer uitleg aan het zoeken was over keratosis pilaris. Mijn dochter van 5 heeft het ook.
Ik moet een zalf halen (roche posay iso-urea),verpakt in tube, aangeraden door dermatoloog. Moet ze nog bij apotheek halen dus weet nog geen prijs en geen effect.

----------


## summergame

Hallo!

Jammergenoeg denk ik dat ik deze aandoening ook heb. Het bevindt zich bij mij op mijn armen,benen en kont. Het zijn rode bubbeltjes percies kippenvel. Soms jeukt het ook bij mij of zie ik zo een wit bubbeltje en als ik eraan krab valt er een velletje af. Soms zit er ook een beetje witachigspul op.

Ik heb proberen contact opnemen met Eucherin ofzo maar je moet in Nederland wonen hiervoor. Misschien kan iemand vragen of de créme die hier vermeld stond in het toppic ook in Nederland of België te koop zal staan in de toekomst!

Groetjes Lucie

----------


## PPMaral

Oh merci ! 
Ik heb KP al sinds ik geboren ben en ik schaam me ook daarvoor, het tast mijn zelfvertrouwen ook aan. Mjah ik probeer nu vanalles uit. Zien dat ik het minder opvallend kan maken 
Groetjes M

----------


## Agnes574

Deze topics ook al gelezen?? Klik op de links hieronder  :Wink: 
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...atosis+Pilaris
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=4750
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=2777

----------

